

Recruiting advice no one tells you - intull
https://medium.com/life-hacks/5ae6fb285d1

======
mathattack
Very good advice. People are more willing to have a 30 minute conversation
about how to improve their business rather than a 30 minute conversation
figuring out why to not hire someone.

The idea of creating leads is a very fine line. For someone to head up
business development, why not? What's the worst thing that can happen?

~~~
intull
I guess something like this won't work for a developer profile though!

~~~
mathattack
Actually it could work very well. "Look what I built on top of your public
APIs. Would you like to talk about my integrating it into your platform?"

~~~
intull
Well, that would I guess. But for companies with quite a closed environment?
Any ideas there?

~~~
mathattack
You post two company names, and I'll post two ideas.

~~~
intull
Haha. Okay, let's see. How about - eBay/PayPal and Intel?

~~~
mathattack
eBay is relatively easy. Create a fraud detection algorithm (can work on
either side of the business) or a better reliabity metric than pure %
approval.

Intel is harder as I don't know it as well. Is there enough public info on the
chips to write something on top of them to speed up software written for them?
Perhaps some kind of compiler optimization?

In both cases the result is important, but just demonstrating effort would go
a long way.

------
cellover
This reminds me a good advice for seduction: don't tell, show. Nice read!

